# Remington 700 Misfire



## CDN (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a Remington Model 700 .300 Win, about a 2002 model, it does have the safety lock on the bolt. When I got the rifle I unlocked the bolt and it has never been locked back since. This rifle is my lucky gun, in fact the first time I ever hunted with it was November 2003, in Saskatchewan, the first deer that walked out the first 5 minutes of the first day of the hunt was a 165" buck. I have since killed many many big bucks with this rifle in Canada and here in Georgia. A week ago I was hunting in Georgia and what is possibly the biggest buck I have ever seen stepped out, slightly quartering, 40 yards. In disbelief of how easy this would be, I put the crosshairs on his shoulder, released the safety and began squeezing. 2 seconds into it I knew there was a problem as it felt like I was pulling against the safety, the gun would not fire. I pulled and pulled, nothing. I raised my head to look at the rifle, finger out of the trigger guard, and it suddenly fired on its on! The buck just walked a few steps and stood there, so I chambered another round and squeezed...nothing. The firing pin was not cocked. I raised the bolt. Didnt cock. Again. Again and again. Nothing. I ejected that shell and closed the bolt again, this time it was cocked, but the buck of a lifetime was gone. My old faithful failed me big time. Since then I have dry fired it 100 times, it fires everytime. But simply raising the bolt handle will not cock the firing pin.  If you slide the bolt backwards even 1/2 inch, it will re-cock it, but if you do not move the bolt backwards, only lift the handle, the firing pin will not cock. Any ideas on what this problem could be?


----------



## wareagle700 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds like it or the trigger may be gunked up. I would detail strip the bolt and clean with CLP then flush the trigger assembly with lighter fluid and compressed air. Also, I would take the opportunity to upgrade the firing pin assembly with one that doesn't have the j lock on it. You can get a PTG speed lock assembly for $60 which is well worth it.


----------



## deadend (Nov 23, 2013)

As stated above, clean it good with lighter fluid and lose the J-lock.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ive got a 22-250 with the wart and its on the list to be replaced. Just wandering how cold it was the day it happened.  We had some high teen temps a few mornings her in the mountains. My deer pea was froze those mornings and any extra oil in there could have been the problem.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 23, 2013)

The most likely culprit is the oil and the temperatures.
I have a bolt gun that would slightly dent the primer below freezing because of the oil I used to clean it with.
The same gun and cartridges several hours later fired just fine when it got above 35 degrees.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 23, 2013)

Yea I like to run my guns pretty dry for that reason.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 23, 2013)

clean the trigger with lighter fluid as noted then leave it.. no oil


----------



## CDN (Nov 24, 2013)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Ive got a 22-250 with the wart and its on the list to be replaced. Just wandering how cold it was the day it happened.  We had some high teen temps a few mornings her in the mountains. My deer pea was froze those mornings and any extra oil in there could have been the problem.



It was about 45 degrees, I don't think that was the problem. I always maintain it well, it never froze in Saskatchewan. I think it was gummed up.


----------



## ShortmagHunter (Dec 1, 2013)

How often do you strip the bolt for cleaning? Sounds like dirt, rust, oil or grease build-up was the problem.

Had an old Ruger m77 early in my hunting career that had the same problem. No misfire but would not cock. Took bolt apart, first time in 5 years, and the firing pin spring was rusted beyond repair. Lesson learned. 

GK


----------



## James kiser (Dec 1, 2013)

Lighter fluid or brake cleaner.  i use brake cleaner as a last resort.


----------



## EGlock86 (Dec 1, 2013)

James kiser said:


> Lighter fluid or brake cleaner.  i use brake cleaner as a last resort.



And why is this ? ...I'm just woundering cause I use brake cleaner and air on mine


----------



## EGlock86 (Dec 1, 2013)

Y'all are makin me nervous about my new m700 ...Im running it pretty wet I guess I should dry it out a little ...but I never oil anything in the trigger


----------



## Yotedawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Sounds like a gummed up trigger. 

Have you had any trigger work done on the gun?


----------



## bwagon83 (Dec 2, 2013)

I replaced the trigger in my rem 700 from about the same time period with a timney. The bolt on mine will not cock either just by lifting the handle unless the safety is all the way forward. Not sure if this could be your problem. Havent had a problem with it firing though.


----------

